# Britney Spears driving a REVO?



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

My wife saw a magazine (People I believe) with an article on Britney Spears in it, in the article she was at a ball diamond driving a REVO looking all goofy. She made a photocopy of the pages and brought them home, the article only said it was a "Miniature truck" but you could tell it was a REVO. My wife said "Thats not a mini truck, it's a lot bigger than your Mini-T". Ahhh, the wife is learning! :lol:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hot chick + R/C car = doesn't get any better than that, or course unless she was driving it in the nude, LOL
Now there's a pleasant thought.

Heck with Kevin Federline, I am gonna take him out somehow and try and get in good with ol Brit. Maybe show her my R/C collection, I am sure that will win her over, hehe
wishful thinking


----------



## mhawk11 (Feb 25, 2003)

post the pic here man, please..


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

here is the link to two pages of pictures from this event.

http://www.britneysource.com/pictures/thumbnails.php?album=343&page=1
http://www.britneysource.com/pictures/thumbnails.php?album=343&page=2

Enjoy.....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Just make sure you have a pop-up blocker in place when you visit that site!


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

tommckay : no kidding.....

I blocked 10 pop-ups looking at 2 pics...WOW

Yeap, It's a Revo all the way.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

That is nuts!! My blocker had 132 blocked before I went there, now it is up to 222!! Still cool to see a star enjoying our little hobby.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

Did you guys notice the one picture where you could see a little bit of her stomach it has been downloaded at least twice as much as the others


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

No kidding, like that is something she hides.  

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------

